
Ask HN: Is implementation of encryption by WhatsApp reliable? - stereotactic
In the privacy fiasco of Zoom, I am looking for documentary proof of WhatsApp encryption implementation. I want a documentary evidence that WhatsApp encryption is poorly implemented or it is easier for Facebook to ferret out the conversations. )Please also recommend alternative secure messenger for healthcare)
======
smt88
You can't be sure the app is secure unless it's audited by a third party, open
source, and compiled by you. I believe there are a few alls with these
qualities, but I don't know what they are.

There are messaging companies that specifically comply with health care laws,
which is a separate issue entirely.

~~~
stereotactic
Thanks and appreciated. Agreed.

------
jayp1418
WhatsApp uses Signal's encryption but it's hard to verify how much they
changed. While signal provides a way to check that using cross-compiling
reproducible build even for server code you can verify.

~~~
stereotactic
I agree about it too. Isn't that Skype and other Microsoft products offer the
same protocol?

